

GitHub's network graph still sucks - subimage
http://subimage.com/blog/2011/08/30/github-your-network-graph-sucks/

======
pornel
And it still uses canvas rather than SVG, so it looks ugly on Retina screens
and clunky custom scrolling doesn't work on touchscreens.

------
dfc
Why do people "explain something for the uninitiated" and the proceed to write
about something that only the initiated would care about? I enjoyed reading
the piece, but next time skip the "uninitiated" bit if there is no chance the
uninitiated will read or care about the content.

~~~
subimage
Thanks for reading the article & the feedback.

I did that because I have designers who read my blog and don't know WTF github
is. They might be interested in the user experience aspect of the post, but
could be completely unaware about source control or github.

~~~
dfc
I'm glad that I did not come off as too much of a jerk. If you think about it
there was a lot more that would need to be explained than simply what
github.com is.

The network graph could be awesome but for anything with more than 4 forks its
just an odd looking subway map.

